# dead thread



## Eonwe (Jan 3, 2002)

is there a point where in the interests of sanity, a thread should be declared dead?

For instance finding god in the LOTR? Seems like when Leon Spinks (or leonard I can't remember) fought Cooney and Cooney wouldn't go down, but they thought he would be brain damaged so they stopped the fight. Sorta like that (ok so you had to see the fight to know what I mean).

I don't really care too much about it, just wondered.

btw I am kinda worried about the answers I will get for this. So just answer yes/no with a one sentence explanation, leaving out any references to the battle of the bulge or Taoism.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 3, 2002)

Discussions remain open unless they stray incerdibly far from the topic or get very offensive (i.e.: people begin insults/profanity)

Brain damage has not been proven to be a side effect of short term participation at the Tolkien Forum...but who knows about long term? I've been here more than 2 years, and I haven't changed any.

*scratches his nose with one of the extra arms he mutated*


----------



## Tar-Steve (Jan 3, 2002)

Maybe you should go into the thread and suggest that the arguments have plateaued, new points aren't being made, and that it's time to quit. The worst thing that happens is they ignore you, right? (I think you're right by the way. That thread was a good read but lately it seems to have turned into "The Argument Sketch". )


----------



## Walter (Jan 3, 2002)

Yes, the thread has gotten a somewhat hostile flair of late. Nonetheless I find it very interesting for it reveals a lot about human psyche...


----------



## fantasydude (Jan 6, 2002)

we all go off on tangents and thats the fun of it but only by not posting at all will a thread die. either that or just propose a time limit or something.


----------



## Hirila (Jan 17, 2002)

In my opinion a thread in most cases is nothing more (and less) than a good talk.

What do we come here for? Because we want to talk about our interest in JRRT and his books. This is what we do here.

And why shan`t a talk take an end? Or does one of you talk without coming to an end? I think sometime sooner or later everything about a certain topic is said and what will come is only repetitions and silly comments. So I think threads should be watched what they are about and when they are too old they should be ended. That way someone can start a new talk about the same topic/question later without being told that "there is already a thread about this - I will look it up there". Because it is really annoying, being told that what you are told has already been told here or there or wherever.


----------



## Grond (Jan 19, 2002)

I've been in entirely too many fights lately, so I probably would be a good candidate for a head injury test. I think a thread should remain open as long as there are more aspects of the topic to be discussed. You know, the way it used to be around here!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 20, 2002)

As I've stated elsewhere I would really love to eventually take some of the truely insightfull and well researched threads from this board and try to build a F.A.Q. or some sort of Database of discussions, because some of the best threads are ones where an answer is actually found, so people stop posting to it.

Otherwise, why would the existence of a thread that would appear to be dead actually BOTHER a member? It's not like anyone is FORCED to read anything in here...*Shrug*


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Reading through old posts this post just struck me as a tad short-sighted. Granted, few at the time could envision the TTF still going strong 16 years later but it's still a bit presumptuous. There are yet a fair share of posts which discuss Tolkien's religiosity and it's impact on his writings still promoting interesting discussions. And if I find the post mentioned I'll resurrect it myself.

Now I am not professing that anyone here could match the genius of Tolkien, though we do have our All Stars. But to consider "dead ending" conversations that discuss topics one doesn't particularly like or agree with of a man who devoted his life to writing, editing and re-editing his work _ad infinitum _is antithetical to the cause.

I would argue that even those posts that are seemingly bizarre to many of us remain open. Unless ofc space becomes an issue. But even then, I wouldn't want to be the mod who makes the decision.

Thankfully, more reasoned minds prevailed back then and still bc here we are still resurrecting old posts and having some pretty amazing discussions.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 9, 2018)

I agree with you. For a while there it was forbidden to mention religion at all on TTF. I can agree that if someone is just trying to push their personal beliefs on others without bringing any true discussion in or being someone is discussing religion to offensive (such as insulting people for having their personal beliefs, etc.) a thread should be shut down (note: this hasn't happened in a LONG time and I don't see any of our currently active members going down this path). 

If the discussion is about the good professor, religion as his influences and the parallels that LOTR has with various religious traditions and myths, that's perfectly acceptable.

I also agree with you that if a post is bizarre (see Nardor), it shouldn't be removed unless it's highly offensive. 

I love that we're keeping the site active, TTF has been special to me since I joined it!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I agree with you. For a while there it was forbidden to mention religion at all on TTF. I can agree that if someone is just trying to push their personal beliefs on others without bringing any true discussion in or being someone is discussing religion to offensive (such as insulting people for having their personal beliefs, etc.) a thread should be shut down (note: this hasn't happened in a LONG time and I don't see any of our currently active members going down this path).
> 
> If the discussion is about the good professor, religion as his influences and the parallels that LOTR has with various religious traditions and myths, that's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> ...



Well said EA. I have witnessed none of those issues you mentioned since becoming a member. TTF is as an oasis for me. I visit the site frequently for good comradeship, elucidating conversation and to "escape" the noise of modern life. I don't need the divisiveness of religion and politics to follow me here. 

That said, TTF is an inclusive and pretty great place! Bravo to all who make it so.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 9, 2018)

You can't post on archived threads, so I suppose they would be considered "dead".

You can still view their corpses, though. So that's nice.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You can't post on archived threads, so I suppose they would be considered "dead".
> 
> You can still view their corpses, though. So that's nice.



I am aware of this since as you can guess I have tried  but alas, I've not the proper credentials ... 

Agree, it can be interesting peering back into time and posts past but the ratio of archived/dead posts to "live" posts is small indeed.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm not sure anyone has the "proper credentials".

Maybe the Necromancer.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

I may not be a necromancer but I'm going to find an old archived thread and see if I can post on it, just to see if I have the power 

Edit: I HAVE THE POWER! http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/the-critter-in-the-trolls-pocket.11807/#post-517561

So feel free to pm me links to threads you want to post in and I'll move them from the archived section and give you he heads up!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Amazing! You do have the power!







"Look on my works, ye mighty, and despair!"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

The power of voodoo (who do?)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

You do!

OK, how about this one?

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/my-god-it-was-horrible.1191/

Go on -- I dare ya! I dare ya!*



*Just kidding -- don't!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You do!
> 
> OK, how about this one?
> 
> ...



Too late, I did it


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You do!
> 
> OK, how about this one?
> 
> ...



I think I'm going blind after reading that thread...thanks alot SES


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah admittedly there is a lot in there that is kind of meh. I can close it and re-archive it to be lost to the sands (html) of time if there are no objections.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

> Too late, I did it.



OH, NOOOOO!!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

I wouldn't...who can find it anyway. Oh yay, SES ...and now everyone. Still it can be considered, "educational"

A way NOT to do forum


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I can close it and re-archive it to be lost to the sands (html) of time if there are no objections.



If you don't, I'm going on it.

Yeah, that's right -- I'll go there!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If you don't, I'm going on it.
> 
> Yeah, that's right -- I'll go there!



You can go there but you can't do more than, _like _posts_..._so good luck

EDIT: Unless you're the Necromancer or EA


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

I think Erestor re-archived it already -- no doubt right after seeing my threat!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

You are kinda scary


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah, I feel like that thread was more "let's bash the movies, whether anyone likes them or not" more than anything else so it was one of those, "leave what's dead, dead" type threads.

Seriously though, if you do find a thread that has a good discussion you'd like to get involved in, I can do my thing and raise it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> You are kinda scary



Really? Good.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, I feel like that thread was more "let's bash the movies, whether anyone likes them or not" more than anything else so it was one of those, "leave what's dead, dead" type threads.
> 
> Seriously though, if you do find a thread that has a good discussion you'd like to get involved in, I can do my thing and raise it.



Thanks EA. One request and I'm not really sure you are able to but can some description of some of the Forums be listed, _Entmoot, The Glittering Caves, _the Bars and Inns? Thx.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes! This would be very helpful, especially to new members feeling their way around the forum (I include myself here).

I brought this up shortly after I joined. Granted, The Ivy Bush reveals its purpose after a little inspection, for example, but it would be helpful to have a sticky at the top stating "This is the forum for discussion of the works of C. S. Lewis".

Some of the others, I _still _haven't quite figured out what they're about.

However, I do realize this would involve a lot of work for our lone, overworked moderator, so don't feel pressured about it.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

No pressure EA just a thought since I'm a relatively new member as well and still smh over some of those Forum Headings.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah we can do that. If you hover your mouse over them, they also give you a description of what they are as well from the main forum page.



And once you access a forum, the description is at the top. I'm not sure of how to add this to the main screen, this might be something the admins might be able to do but that's beyond my zombie-thread powers as far as I know.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

Yehbut, I got no mouse -- I only got a finger. 

Oh, well.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 10, 2018)

Me too...I'm always accessing on my phone...but thx

Btw, _"zombie thread powers"_ lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 11, 2018)

Ah, I didn't think of the phone issue. I see what you mean. If I'm bored at work this week I can start making Stickys for each forum with the same description as on the desktop site, won't be too much work really.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2018)

Well, if it will give you something to do. . .

Thanks!


----------

